

Extropy by Kevin Kelly - blackswan
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2009/08/extropy.php

======
Maro
This is meta-physical drivel, and the guy thinks that 10^x + 10^y = 10^(x+y)

This should not be on HN.

~~~
tdoggette
Read Cool Tools, but not this. The whole blog is this kind of thing.

~~~
blasdel
He outsourced the writing of Cool Tools years ago.

------
Confusion
_Extropy is neither wave nor particle, nor pure energy. It is an immaterial
force that is very much like information._

Bullshit-O-meter: off the scale. Don't bother.

------
carbocation
I literally stopped reading after he spent an entire paragraph abusing all
modern understanding of DNA. Stating repeatedly that it is made up of amino
acids did not help his case.

------
kragen
There are some mistakes (DNA isn't made out of amino acids, for example) but
the general thrust is interesting.

